# US versions of German glues?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It happened again...

This time I was wanting to glue the polishing blocks (pads) to a new LGB 5005 Track Cleaning Attachment. The 5005 came with glue marked UHU KRAFT ALLESKLEBER but the glue is old and dried up.

I found another tube that is barely usable so I am trying it.

I have other glues from LGB, POLA and PIKO marked:

UHU PLAST spezialkleber fur kunststoff modellbau
UHU PLAST kunststoff modellbau
UHU greenit Kraftkleber Kontaktkleber fur Soforthaftung

Most are old and are of questionable value.

Of course I could Google a translation of the words but that would not really tell me what a US equivalent of the glue would be.

I assume UHU is a brand name and I found a UHU Glue Advisor

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/uhu-glue-advisor/id442372626?mt=8

But that does not cross reference to other brands.

Some applications like the abrasive pads are not very critical but other applications like outdoor plastic buildings are.

Is anyone familiar enough with the UHU glues to give a specific reference to other brands and types of glue to substitute for the above UHU glues?

I probably have such glues but without a translation I would not know which ones to use. Chemistry was never a strong subject for me.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Hi Jerry,
I take for my Pola and Piko building the gluten Pattex, the liquid is very good, of UHU I take nothing.
Greeting Helmut
http://www.pattex.de/do-it-yourself...fe/spezialkleber/spezialkleber-modellbau.html


----------



## Canyon City (May 1, 2016)

Jerry,
cases in very special I take a two compo gluten Araldite.
This is like Welded and lasts forever.

http://go-araldite.com/de/produkte/zweikomponentenklebstoff/araldite-rapid-2-x-15ml-tube


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Helmut,

I am not totally clear on what you are suggesting. I used the English version of the link you provided but I am not familiar with the Araldite brand of adhesives.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Whenever I have a glue question I go to: http://www.thistothat.com/

Now you need to figure out what two things you are gluing together


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Ironton said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Whenever I have a glue question I go to: http://www.thistothat.com/
> 
> Now you need to figure out what two things you are gluing together


That frequently is the question. 

The Track Cleaner is plastic and nonporous. I have no idea what the LGB abrasive pads are made of.

There will be friction as the caboose with the pads is pushed along the brass track. The old pad pulled apart when I removed it.

I'm sure 3M Hot Glue or the old UHU glue will work but I kind of like to know what I am doing.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

https://translate.google.com/transl...skleber-Kraft-clean/dp/B000KJKJQG&prev=search

Here we go Jerry: Amazone UHU in english with info


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

lotsasteam said:


> https://translate.google.com/transl...skleber-Kraft-clean/dp/B000KJKJQG&prev=search
> 
> Here we go Jerry: Amazone UHU in english with info


I will try it.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I use quik grip (available at Walmart and craft stores) and I like it as it adheres well plus it will peel off when you want it to like a post-it. Great for those pads!!
Sticks well to LGB plastic!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, i have not used s,oke fluid on my track. but I did place several drops on the track cleaner loco wheels. I did not see much of a difference, but I suspect several drops of fluid over 300 feet of track would not matter.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Dan,

At first the smoke fluid on the felt pads seemed to have worked but after a few hours I decided it was not the solution I had been looking for.

Thanks, 

Jerry


----------

